# Bussit > HSL-alueen paikallisliikenne >  Bussipysäkkien kyltit

## Joonas Pio

> Havaitsin, että Kirkonkyläntiellä suunnassa Malmin sairaala - Malmin asema ei pysäkkikylteissä enää eritellä linjoja 519, 519A, 520 ja 577 vaan ne on laitettu samaan päreeseen : 519 - 577 ilman määränpäätä.Milloinkohan tämä on tapahtunut? Kummallisin tilanne on mielestäni 577 kohdalla kun sehän menee samaa reittiä Jakomäkeen kuin 77A. Outo kulkija ei vättämättä osaa käyttää 577:ää vaan odottaa 77A:ta.


Tässä tulee esille pysäkkipäreiden huono puoli verrattuna Espoon pysäkkikylteissä käytettäviin tarroihin. Pysäkkipäreisiin kun ei saa (tai ei haluta saada) useampaa samaan määränpäähän menevää linjaa peräjälkeen (esim. 231, 247, 248, 270 Elielinaukio). Näin ollen jäljelle jäävät mahdollisuudet laittaa jokaiselle linjalle oma päre tai vastaavasti yksi monia linjoja kokoava päre. Jälkimmäinen on ihan ok käytettäväksi sisääntuloväylien keskustan suunnan pysäkeillä, mutta kuten sanoit, se on esim. noilla Malmin pysäkeillä melko epäkäytännöllinen. Tässä olisi pysäkkikylteistä vastaaville yksi epäkohta korjattavaksi. Muistaakseni jossain havainnekuvassa oli juuri pärepysäkki, jossa oli Espoon tyylisesti linjoja koottu peräjälkeen; se siis lienee mahdollista toteuttaa ihan käytännössäkin.

----------

